# I-strut Acro 2 N57DF



## Dennis Flamini (Jan 7, 2011)

i thought the cabanes were hard to make until i did the i-struts.
A curved tube to match the airfoil, a strut cut at 3 angles and flattened to match 3/4" sq tubes, brace tubes that go from an angled flat surface to an angled streamline shape...then after careful rigging and bracing of the wings everything warps from the heat so you have to heat and bend before adding brace tubes. 
Dennis in Chicago


----------

